# ‘We don’t want US in Afghanistan!’ Locals vent anger after family of 14 killed in airstrike



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)

There’s no way in hell we can ever “win” there is the population is against us. This article does not say which “coalition forces” were responsible for the bombing. I have no doubt they would be screaming loud and clear if it were US aircraft.

_Omerkhel, a local resident, described the scene, saying “their families are under the earth, the machine is working to get them out of the damaged places.” He added victims of the bombing were women and children._

_Another man emotionally said: “They do not allow Afghanistan to be safe; we don’t want America in Afghanistan any more. Look at this child's leg, what is his sin?”_


Story @ ‘We don’t want US in Afghanistan!’ Locals vent anger after family of 14 killed in airstrike (VIDEO)


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2018)

To be fair, I don't want the US in Afghanistan either.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's almost become a live fire training ground and new warfare technology testing range.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 5, 2018)

Bring our troops home.  Now there is a political campaign the media could help with.  I mean if they took five seconds to stop being rabid Trump haters.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

We don't need to be there, just keep them out of here.


----------

